# Eggs not hatching:-(



## RNR33 (Aug 24, 2014)

We had a pair of wild pidgeons lay 2 eggs on our patio. We gave them their space to let them hatch. They have been laying on their eggs around the clock, but is now been over 21 days since they've started laying on them & they haven't hatched. Are the eggs duds? & will the pidgeons keep laying on them in hopes they will hatch? Wondering how long we should wait.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring about these wonderful creatures and giving them their space. 

Usually eggs will hatch around 18 days incubation. I would give them a few days before tossing. They may not be fertile, or there might be a health issue. 

If you do not want the birds around, or if it's not safe from predators, you can make it unfriendly to them, by closing off the area where you don't want them. 
Or allow them to try again.*


----------

